# Shameless plug Cheap co2 and plants Aquatic-store.com



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Marc,

You seem to be a nice guy but I would never buy from you as your store is part of the problem. I just took a quick look at your plant list and I noticed several non-aquatic plants listed. It may just be me but it seems like you have pretty much copied the list of another seller of plants. I may be wrong but I do recall seeing pretty much the same list with the same non-aquatics listed.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Rex,

Just wondering why wouldn't you buy it from him based on your observation. 

Its all about quality of plants after all. :idea:


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Hi Rex, 
I would love to see the exact copy of plants i have from another seller. If you think about it most of us buy our plants from the same sources. Robert @ AB and i do if that is the site you are refering to which you are a mod @. There also are many other plants i sell that others will not touch because of the fragility of them and difficulty of care even though they are available

Also please let me know which plants are non aquatic. I will place them in another catagory for Terrariums and such. Many of the items i sell on the website can be used for other purposed besides just aquariums.
I think any buyer should not buy a plant on looks but make educated decisions based on layout of tank, lighting, ph, fish present.

But on to other things, As for supplies we do offer the lowest price around on co2 regulators and sms 122 co2/ph controllers.

Last question, Who pays the marines paycheck????

NAVY.... 
Just messing with ya

Go NAVY


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Ohh, them's fightin words!


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Gotta toss this in there to incite some rioting......


GO AIR FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEHE


Mike


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey I say, "Go Navy"! Since I am a navy brat and all :lol: 
However, there is nothin better lookin than a man in a Marine dress uniform!!!!! :drool:


----------

